
Finding deserialisation issues has never been easier: Freddy the serial(isation) - based2
https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/newsroom-and-events/blogs/2018/june/finding-deserialisation-issues-has-never-been-easier-freddy-the-serialisation-killer/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/8p9gqy/freddy_burp_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/8p9gqy/freddy_burp_suite_extension_to_automatically/)

